# Keep it original OR ???



## Jewels (Jan 12, 2014)

Have a 69 LeMans. I want to keep it as original as possible, however I was thinking about getting a GTO hood (reproduction of course). I am on the fence, GTO hood is cool but it's not ORIGINAL. I was also thinking about changing the color, however I am faced with the same issue. What option will retain and increase the value?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Get the GTO hood and paint both hoods and swap depending on your mood. 

I had a friend in HS who had the nicest 71 Formula Firebird that had three hoods, the flat stocker, the Formula hood with the two scoops (coolest by far) and the TA hood and he'd swap em around all the time.

As far as color I'd say paint it anything but Red. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I repaired a basket case GTO hood i picked up for 100.00 to use on mine so i could set up dual quads with a factory style Ram Air. Tempest hood makes great wall art and also a good place to put all the car show magnets and if i ever choose i can put it back on in an hour. No limit to the colors you can choose, non-original on a Lemans does not effect value as much as it would a GTO.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Jewels,

Questions like yours come up a lot. It all boils down to what you want to do with the car and what your goals are. If you want to maximize resale value, then 100% original on all counts is usually the safest route. In this case, what you're really doing is building the car to please someone else, not yourself.

However, if you're not planning to sell the car soon, or ever, then who cares what anyone else thinks? Do whatever you want to make the car what YOU want it to be and judge the result by how big of a smile it plants on your face. :cheers

Bear


----------



## Jewels (Jan 12, 2014)

*Thanks Bear!*

arty:


BearGFR said:


> Hey Jewels,
> 
> Questions like yours come up a lot. It all boils down to what you want to do with the car and what your goals are. If you want to maximize resale value, then 100% original on all counts is usually the safest route. In this case, what you're really doing is building the car to please someone else, not yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Do what makes you happy!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP hasn't been here since January.......


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He may have gotten lost in the 2004-2006 section and never found his way out again. Report any bones you trip over in here. Do old goaters get addled and post here because they are confused or doesn't their section get any visitors?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know. It always seemed to me that the 'old goaters' sections get the most traffic here. And the most interesting. The 'new goater' sections (for lack of a better term) seems to mostly get the same questions that have been already asked (and answered) over and over again. What kind of exhaust, cam, intake, should I get, how do you bleed the clutch, do you think I should buy this 2005......etc.


----------

